# Full Article with Pics on Tractor Electric Conversion



## Rbertalotto (May 26, 2020)

Full Article with Pics on Tractor Electric Conversion

http://rvbprecision.com/machine-tools-welding/lawn-garden-tractor-conversion-to-electric.html


----------



## Djsohl (Jun 7, 2020)

Fascinated by this, but want to build a bigger tractor. I like what you did without a controller since it has a HST. Do you think one can run a Hyper 9 motor for a bigger tractor without a controller at ~3000 rpm? 

It would save on the cost for the build and tractors operate at a pretty much continuous rpm. You’d lose power in the PTO, hydraulics, etc, but I think it would work.


----------



## Rbertalotto (May 26, 2020)

Lots of folks have used this motor without a controller on Hydraulic tractors. Sure, you lose some power driving the hydraulics. But we ain't entering any drag races. This 13HP electric motor is more like a 30HP gas motor...or so I've been told....

BTW...As lots of folks predicted, this motor is too much torque for the little Toro tractors transmission. It already is showing signs of stress.

This week everything will be removed from the Toro and transplanted into a John Deere 214 that I have waiting.

I was 95% certain this would happen....But the Toro was so easy and a great learning/test bed. 

I got lots of time on my hands.......


----------



## Djsohl (Jun 7, 2020)

Interesting. I’m new to the EV conversion thing. Trying to pick a first project and a tractor seems like a cheaper endeavor than a car.

I would like to find a subcompact utility tractor to convert. Something with hydraulics to run a loader that I could later experiment with an electric actuator. Curious if the motor you picked would be enough HP for a JD 1025r sized application.

You mentioned building a separate mower deck. Are you going to make a coupler to the same battery system or add a separate battery? Single motor or multi motor? 

Seems to me like the future would be implements run off of an electrical connection vs a pto shaft.


----------



## Rbertalotto (May 26, 2020)

It will have its own Lithium battery pack and two 1500w motors / two blades...


----------



## Rbertalotto (May 26, 2020)

> seems to me like the future would be implements run off of an electrical connection vs a pto shaft.


Back in the 70's, GE had the E-Trac that did just that. All implements had their own motors and it even offered chainsaw, trimmer, hedge clippers, etc that ran off the tractors power supply.

In the last year or two, many main stream tractor manufacturers are offering electric tractors.....John Deere actually has a big farm tractor with a huge electric motor and believe it or not.....A very long extension cord!


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Rbertalotto said:


> ...John Deere actually has a big farm tractor with a huge electric motor and believe it or not.....A very long extension cord!


I thought this might be a joke, or just a misunderstanding, but it's true:
Deere’s new electric tractor tosses the battery
It has a kilometre-long, 2500 volt, 12 amp power cord.

Lots of people cut lots of lawns for many years with electric mowers, trailing long extension cords. The key was planning, to ensure that the mower was always working away from the outlet, pulling the cord, not moving back over it. The John Deere tractor has an automated cord reel and arm to fix that. I don't think either manually managing cable or building an automated system for it is reasonable for a small tractor, but it's an interesting possibility.


----------



## Rbertalotto (May 26, 2020)

And that JD corded tractor is autonomous......


There is a home built, corded elerctric tractor on YouTube. 1/4hp washing machine motor and the tractor is climbing trees and using all the traction it has!


----------



## zuren (Mar 27, 2021)

Following. I'm interested in doing a similar build.


----------



## Jug (Dec 31, 2021)

Nice conversion! I'm curious about your battery monitor. Which one did you purchase and where from?

Once I burn through my last tank of gas, I will be starting my own conversion


----------

